# Gyfylchi Tunnel - Heated words, a long walk and a mystery !!



## fluffy5518 (Dec 14, 2014)

What started out as an easy trip to explore the tunnel soon turned out to be a real pain !! Back in Aug 2013 on one of the hottest days of the year Godzilla73, my eldest fluffette and myself set out to do a bit of good old exploring in South Wales. On the itinary were Garth Mine (which i had hyped up out of all proportion for Godzy) Torpantau tunnel and this baby Gyfylchi !! So armed with the usual kit of camera, tripod and enough torch power to light a small village off we trecked. The first point of call was Garth Mine - EPIC FAIL !!! The massive rock which was sitting just shy of the entrance adit only a few weeks back was now completely blocking it, sealing our only way in !! Torpantau was better, at least we managed to get in even though it did involve some water arobics at the entrance. So, with our spirits raised off we set for Gyfylchi. This turned out to be a nightmare, we got completely lost and ended up wandering around the mountains of south wales for bloody hours, with no water !!!
By the time we realised just how far away we were from the tunnel mouth the day was lost and our usual pleasent (and intelligent ?)conversation just turned into a barrage of wailing and gnashing of teeth !! The following day Godzy departed for his multi million pound mansion in the Surrey stockbroker belt leaving Flufette1, Mrs Fluffy and myself at a loss for something to do ................. !!
So off we went again, this time totally gen'd up and ready for success ....... OH GAWD !! Another nightmare but after many frantic moments and let downs the tunnel mouth stood before us ........... !!!


Oh !! Well its in there somewhere ....
Success !! Gyfylchi tunnel was opened in 1861 as part of the South Wales Mineral railway linking Britton Ferry Docks with the mining complex at Glyncorrwg. At just over 1100yds long it was built using broad gauge track and was converted to standard gauge in 1872. Its closure came about in 1947 when a landslip close to the tunnels west end blocked the route. Since then the western end of the tunnel has become completely flooded up to roof level for approx 100yds. Death entered the tunnel on 16th August 1902 when two trains collided head on approx half way into the tunnel causing the loss of life to two 'passengers' that were being carried illegally in a guards brake van.
Looking back towards the eastern entrance.


Slightly further shows rock and brick lining.


An abandoned quarter mile post 


Further in and the lining turns to brick, with supporting brick walls. This could possibly have been the section where the crash took place as it is much narrower than the rest of the tunnel and has obviously been heavilly rebuilt. Of interest is the use of white tiled brickwork at the start and finish of the narrowed section - some form of indication for drivers ?










Shortly after this section the waters start deepening and this is where we turned back.


Light from the eastern end shows the ruts left by the sleepers - removed over 60 yrs ago.


A key catches the light of my torch and shows some amazing fungal growth.


AND THE MYSTERY .......... Well, just short of the eastern end entrance is a refuge which has a little secret. Some kind of channel runs behind the tunnel lining for approx 6ft - poss longer as the back 'wall' of it maybe just a piece of slate or stone propped up !!
Here is Mrs F looking in.


...... and this is what lies behind !!


There is what looks like a section of small pipe in there and as i said before i dont think that the end of the section is solid - it may go much further.
Any ideas !!!!


----------



## krela (Dec 14, 2014)

Nicely captured fluffy. Sounds like a bit of a mission.


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 14, 2014)

Beautifully shot
Well worth the effort


----------



## HughieD (Dec 14, 2014)

Top draw stuff in difficult light mate,,,


----------



## Newage (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks way cool me old mate, Glad you found the place in the end.
And as normal pucker pictures lighting is amazing.

We need to go to wales again..

Newage


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice one! Loving the silhouette shot! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## night crawler (Dec 15, 2014)

Well done Fluffy taking the mrs and daughter along, Maybe I should try and get Mrs Crawler to accompany me on one


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 15, 2014)

Well worth the earlier disappointments,as you've got some great images,Thanks for sharing


----------



## godzilla73 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ahhh - I remember it well! The blisters, the even-more-than-usually-incompetent-map-reading (me) , the even-more-than-normal-random-conversations-with-Welsh-passersby (Fluff) and the perfectly calm and sensible "I-cant-believe-I'm-wandering-around-the-valleys-with-these-two-old-duffers" attitude (Fluff Jr.).

Anyway. good to see it captured. Interesting to see all the different types of lining - just like Torpantau. More Welsh stuff to come from me shortly!


----------



## cunningcorgi (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice pics but its not that hard to find.

The Forestry have even erected a nice history board about the tunnel at the portal...


----------



## godzilla73 (Dec 22, 2014)

cunningcorgi said:


> Nice pics but its not that hard to find.
> 
> The Forestry have even erected a nice history board about the tunnel at the portal...



I agree- it was purely our incompetence that meant we couldn't find it!


----------

